# Game 25: Blazers @ Heat (12/20/09 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, December 20th, 2009 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Portland is playing Orlando tonight so hopefully the Magic soften them up for us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's hoping - Portland have a lot of injuries, but theyre still a tough team. We beat them in their house, we should be able to get them here also.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Portland is playing Orlando tonight so hopefully the Magic soften them up for us.


LOL, the 'softening' saga continues...

It's funny how often teams, especially western, actually end up having to play either us or ORL on the 2nd night of a back-to-back. I guess it sucks more for them when its O-town on night two, right now, but it's great for us when we're the second part of the FL 2-step.



MB30 said:


> Here's hoping - Portland have a lot of injuries, but theyre still a tough team. We beat them in their house, we should be able to get them here also.


Yup. They barely beat us last year in the 305, time to enact revenge, I don't care that we beat them already this year, nothing wrong with a good ole season sweep.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I posted this last game and we crushed Orlando so I have to repost it once more to see if it works again.






Tupac Shakur, he was the best. My respect.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^:laugh:

We also need PoetLaureate to get himself drunk.

On a serious note, I think we can pull this out. Portland have been riddled by injuries, and we've finally won 2 games in a row, and we've had some good rest since the Orlando game, so we can only hope.

Oh, and if someone can PM me a link when this starts, that'd be brilliant.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade looks like garbage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO off to a nice start


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade with back spasms and he's clutching at it at the moment..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was a tough ugly shot for Wade, lucky to drop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Q-Rich for 3333 again.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Q for 3 again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

10-6 with Q-Rich so far this season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Wade falls on the ground one more time I think I may vomit.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam said:


> If Wade falls on the ground one more time I think I may vomit.


3 times already :nonono:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The fact that Jason Jackson would say 1-5-3 instead of 1-3-5 perfectly epitomizes why he sucks.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I really don't know what to think about Aldridge. When he's hot, he's great, he can score in a variety of ways, but when he's not, he'll just brick everything, which he's done a few times already tonight..

4 point lead at the end of the 1st


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

25-21 at the end of the 1st. JO and Q playing great and keeping us in it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nate's face after that offensive foul on LaMarcus was priceless.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Beasley needs to get going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike goes to the 4 and immediately gets basket.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That's more like it!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Mike goes to the 4 and immediately gets basket.


Yup. Our offense right now is painful to watch. Nobody is initiating early in the shotclock and Beasley before as a SF was starting 18 feet out on the move. Just not smart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beautiful drive by Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a slick crossover by Mike. To his right which makes it even better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad call


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HORRIBLE offensive foul call on Chalmers. What a joke. And they missed the clear path foul earlier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pryzbilla is the white Jamaal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL, why is that a jump ball? Pryzbilla just jumps on top of Jones out of bounds and they call it a jump ball?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice to see Beasley initiating a fast break score. We've seen him bring the ball up a few times this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, i'd like to see a replay of that travel.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We got the B crew working the game tonight. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird looking layup by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, every time we pull away a little, they come right back.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

how many time outs do we have? feels like we have 20.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont get hurt now, Q-Rich..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Too bad Richardson isn't 7 feet because he has some really advanced post up moves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

48-45 Miami at the half

Hopefully we go to Mike more in the 2nd and not when he's at the 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Too bad Richardson isn't 7 feet because he has some really advanced post up moves.


He used to be a tough, bullying SG until he went to Phoenix and totally changed his game. Unfortunately he is usually smaller than his opponent at SF so he can't do it as much with Miami, but he does a great job against mismatches.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, I'm so glad Aldridge doesn't play for my team. All he does is spin back left and shoot jumpers. I think I've counted 5 times that he has spun back left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 33333 again


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Great three by Q.

Pryzbilla sets an illegal screen literally every time. You could call an offensive foul on every single screen he has set this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did Roy just pass the ball to himself under the basket?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

thats our 45,00998897 timeout


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Aldridge finally goes right and finishes over Beasley. Spo immediately calls timeout probably to pull Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Did Roy just pass the ball to himself under the basket?


The defender must have breathed on the ball which made Roy lose control of it...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Aldridge finally goes right and finishes over Beasley. Spo immediately calls timeout probably to pull Beasley.


Yup, but this is around the time he usually does it anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How does Andre Miller's slow *** ALWAYS kill us?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

293846983623860236791-9471-241078-280579065-3745-=23 timeoout


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JO can't rotate over to Aldridge because Pryzbilla is holding/illegally moving into him. Can we get at least one call?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo calls a quick timeout, wonders why Haslem substitution did not provide immediate dividends.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 22 shots and 0 Free throws


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> JO can't rotate over to Aldridge because Pryzbilla is holding/illegally moving into him. Can we get at least one call?


really? TIME OUT!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Spo calls a quick timeout, wonders why Haslem substitution did not provide immediate dividends.


maybe he has to call a timeout for his timeout....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> really? TIME OUT!


LOL, no kidding.

Any chance Wade makes these FT's?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was a questionable call that went in our favor for once


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh, wonderful. Wade hits an awful shot and will probably shoot more like it because he made it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice quick 6-0 run.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can someone stop Aldridge? Where does Spo go when UD doesn't get the job done?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> maybe he has to call a timeout for his timeout....


:laugh:

Really though, Spo is the ant-Phil when it comes to calling time outs when things arent going right.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Oh, wonderful. Wade hits an awful shot and will probably shoot more like it because he made it.


Yeah he missed the good jumper and hit the awkward one. Oh boy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Can someone stop Aldridge? Where does Spo go when UD doesn't get the job done?


I'd say let him keep spinning left and shooting jumpers. Statistics are in our favor on those shots.

We just need to stop fouling them and putting them on the line and Wade needs to take better shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Can someone stop Aldridge? Where does Spo go when UD doesn't get the job done?


To his grave? :whoknows:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> nice quick 6-0 run.


notice how Portland didnt do themselves any favors by playing that one man offense. their last 3 shots involved 1 guy dribbling and shooting a contested shot while the other guys stood and watched. kind of reminds me of something else....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel gets the ball way to often for someone that can't do anything with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich to Joel

10-0 run


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Richardson is such an amazing offensive pivot. He would literally be an all-time great center if he was 7 feet.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Really though, Spo is the ant-Phil when it comes to calling time outs when things arent going right.


thats a habit he got from Riles. They go through timeouts like popcorn. its a minor pet peeve ive had since watching the Heat....but a pet peeve nonetheless.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Wade getting the Charles Barkley violation. Come on D, get your head in the game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

horrible last shot for us to end the qt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

71-69 Blazers after 3

Whichever team cools down 1st, will probably lose.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam said:


> Oh, wonderful. Wade hits an awful shot and will probably shoot more like it because he made it.


Called it. He took the exact same turnaround, fallaway and missed it. Idiot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not even close to an efficient night for Wade. 24 points on 25 shots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

[email protected] the 5-second call on Wade. The refs are looking for anything on our side, and it's obvious as hell.

Why does that rule even exist? So what if it slows down action, there's a 24-second shot clock. Does it even qualify if the player turns and turns back like Wade did?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> Called it. He took the exact same turnaround, fallaway and missed it. Idiot.


it also doesnt help when we make it easy on Portland when Wade is the only one moving.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Portland shot 8 free throws that quarter. Combine that with the missed clear path, the missed travel on Roy, the bad traveling call on Wade, and you can say that we're getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a tough shot by Dorell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Mario

nice handoff by Bease


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Called it. He took the exact same turnaround, fallaway and missed it. Idiot.


Yeah. Presenting: The Dwyane Wade Jump Shot Show, featuring Brick City

Nice J by Dorell over his man. Horrible lay-up by ChAlmers.

Then he gets a nice floater next time down.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Team is already +4 with Chalmers on the line without Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep playing through Mike


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Team now +7 without Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone get the sense that the Beasley cocoon is starting to crack open? He's looking more and more like that K-State player every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike to the line again for 2


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Roy has traveled so much tonight. Twice called and twice not called.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

My only hope is that when Wade comes in, Beasley is still getting his touches.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> Team now +7 without Wade.


thats a beautiful stat.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> My only hope is that when Wade comes in, Beasley is still getting his touches.


That's asking a lot. I just hopes he's at least in the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aldridge is killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** we just cant pull away.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heeeeere's Dwyane


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Aldridge has gone strong to his right the last 4 times. When he goes right he goes to the rim. When he spins left he shoots. I rather have him spin left like he was earlier before Haslem has been giving him the right drive.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> That's asking a lot. I just hopes he's at least in the game.


Yeah lol, it will be a miracle if Beasley sees action past the 4 minute mark


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> That's asking a lot. I just hopes he's at least in the game.


:laugh:

thats right. Assuming Spo still keeps him in..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike hits again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Dorell

What a pass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade actually hitting the turn-and-fades now

Wade2Wright...Beautiful.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn. one of the few things Wright has done that i like...move off the ball and cut to the basket...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade with an amazing look. Questionable fadeaways but whatever.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These cross-matchups are INSANE. Neither team can cover in time in transition. This is killing my heart. Let this game end soon. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF was Rio thinking with that three?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The hell was that shot Mario?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant pull away from this damn team.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Peace out Beasley


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough foul call on Beas. And it's that easy for Spo to take him out. He sits around and daydreams about hearing the words "He replaces, Michael Beasley," and the wonderful feeling of pointing to UD or Jor-El to sub in for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

6-6 3's wow Q


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Quentin Richardson is amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And they come right back. What a game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These refs are doing whatever they can to give Portland this game. I need to go check the spread...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why does our defense prefer to give up threes by sagging off of KNOWN 3-POINT SHOOTERS, just to double anyone with the ball on drives? Last time I checked, 3 is a bigger number than 2. ****.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> Tough foul call on Beas. And it's that easy for Spo to take him out. He sits around and daydreams about hearing the words "He replaces, Michael Beasley," and the wonderful feeling of pointing to UD or Jor-El to sub in for him.


i dont get it. Beasley his having himself a nice game. i....i just dont get it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The Heat seriously need to rethink their defensive philosophy. At least adjust it to stop doubling off the corner 3, aka the statistically most efficient shot in the NBA.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam said:


> These refs are doing whatever they can to give Portland this game. I need to go check the spread...


Heat -5. You want to know what's funny? I tried to predict the spread based upon the way the refs have called it and I thought, "Heat -5." :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Why does our defense prefer to give up threes by sagging off of KNOWN 3-POINT SHOOTERS, just to double anyone with the ball on drives? Last time I checked, 3 is a bigger number than 2. ****.


Its killed us so many times over the years.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> Why does our defense prefer to give up threes by sagging off of KNOWN 3-POINT SHOOTERS, just to double anyone with the ball on drives? Last time I checked, 3 is a bigger number than 2. ****.


3 point shots are lower percentage shots than shots around the paint area. i can live with a team constantly shooting 3 pointers....thing is Portland has good 3 point shooters.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> The Heat seriously need to rethink their defensive philosophy. At least adjust it to stop doubling off the corner 3, aka the statistically most efficient shot in the NBA.


Thank you.

And now the refs have shorted us a timeout. This is truly amazing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess the refs are trying to take away a timeout from us because of whats on the board but Spo was holding two fingers up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad shot by Wade..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> 3 point shots are lower percentage shots than shots around the paint area. i can live with a team constantly shooting 3 pointers....thing is Portland has good 3 point shooters.


Thus my point. Why not adjust it for situations when you have high pct shooters in the corner? Leaving him wide-open at this stage of the game is just not smart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3? Horrible shot selection right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Roy. We gave this one away, but the refs were there to stand on our face.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ballgame


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heat were +4 without Wade. I'm so glad Beasley is on the bench right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey look we left Roy to help on a Miller drive...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Hey look we left Roy to help on a Miller drive...


Miller probably would have gotten to the rim off an illegal screen and gotten an and1 off a ridiculous call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Q-Rich is always getting injured


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Another 3? Horrible shot selection right now.


Honestly. When the offense just looks this despicable and predictable at the ends of games, you have to wonder if the Heat don't consider defense enough in practice and concept.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley in, genius move by Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Frustrating loss. Had the lead for a large part of the game but could never pull away.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus Christ. I understand Wright has been shooting corner threes well, but really? Why not go to that 7-7 guy?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley back in after we all know its a Miami loss. We got Spoo-ed nasty style in that regard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Another game where we had a lead and brought Wade in and we lost, but of course our problem is that he doesn't have help.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Jesus Christ. I understand Wright has been shooting corner threes well, but really? Why not go to that 7-7 guy?


It's not like you can just "go" to a spot up shooter. Maybe if we had 2 people who could create offense to space the floor a little better...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Hey look we left Roy to help on a Miller drive...


Roy shot that 3 feet away from the line. he basically launched it and prayed it would go in. which, fortunately for him, it did.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why the hell is Jason Jackson interviewing Andre Miller? Who the hell cares what Andre Miller has to say?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> Why the hell is Jason Jackson interviewing Andre Miller? Who the hell cares what Andre Miller has to say?


because nothing that Jason Jackson does or says makes any sense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> because nothing that Jason Jackson does or says makes any sense.


I wish he would have interviewed Haslem and asked him why he let Aldridge drive right every time. Or asked Spo why Beasley only had 29 minutes. Or asked Wade what his 3PT% is after this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Another game where we had a lead and brought Wade in and we lost, but of course our problem is that he doesn't have help.


BINGO!

Everyone needs to read and realize this. National media loves calling us terrible because we're an MVP-caliber player with D-League players surrounding him. It's so ironic how much better the cast has looked than the star at times this season.

28 and 10 is nice, until you look deeper into the numbers. Clearly Wade was bothered by his back as he only went to the line once and got 0 rebounds. His efficiency was pretty awful too. When he comes in in situations like this, he needs to learn to be more passive and blend in, as opposed to shooting a bunch of isolated fade-aways. Tough to complain about an injured guy dishing out 10 assists and nearly going for 30, but I feel like he played a large role in losing this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There is a purity to letting the opposing PF drive to his strong side every time


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> There is a purity to letting the opposing PF drive to his strong side every time


Its intangibly productive.



PoetLaureate said:


> It's not like you can just "go" to a spot up shooter. Maybe if we had 2 people who could create offense to space the floor a little better...


I didn't see where he was on the play, but plays are often run for spot shooters.

Frustrating. Looks like it's going to be a near-.500 dance the whole season, with questions of Beasley's minutes and Wade's focus all along the way.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll probably start taking heat (no pun intended) for my 50 wins prediction pretty soon but I stand by what I meant with that prediction. I meant that Beasley would be improved, that we had enough support, and that JO would be a big piece. How ironic that I was wrong because I thought Wade would be as good if not better than last year. I was right about all the other stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Why the hell is Jason Jackson interviewing Andre Miller? Who the hell cares what Andre Miller has to say?


Because Eric Reid spent half the game riding his nut sack. 

"Hes always in control"

"He beats you without quickness or athleticism."

"Look at his face. Never shows any emotion."

It was so damn annoying.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> I'll probably start taking heat (no pun intended) for my 50 wins prediction pretty soon but I stand by what I meant with that prediction. I meant that Beasley would be improved, that we had enough support, and that JO would be a big piece. How ironic that I was wrong because I thought Wade would be as good if not better than last year. I was right about all the other stuff.


Regardless of "what you meant by that prediction," you said the Heat would win 50+ games, and when I denied that would happen you laughed after every Heat win. I would love for the Heat to win 50+ but I'm able to look at a team and analyze them realistically, which some members in this forum have a hard time doing sometimes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Regardless of "what you meant by that prediction," you said the Heat would win 50+ games, and when I denied that would happen you laughed after every Heat win. I would love for the Heat to win 50+ but I'm able to look at a team and analyze them realistically, which some members in this forum have a hard time doing sometimes.


I didn't even know you were against the thought that the Heat would win 50 games and I certainly didn't laugh because I was "proving you wrong" or anything like that. If I was "laughing" it was purely because the team was performing well and I was delighted. I don't carry vendettas on this message board or take it personally when somebody has an opinion different from my own. Definitely not when it comes to something so trivial as the number of games, especially when I knew my prediction was a stretch. And I never made any prediction without realistically analyzing the players so I don't feel that you're all that unique.

And yes, I find it ironic that I was right about JO, right about Beasley, and right about the improvement of the supporting cast but wrong about Wade. That would seem to have been the most safe bet out of all those things.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

From Ira's blog:



> D-League referee Josh Tiven was part of Sunday's officiating crew.


Needless to say he did a **** job. **** you Josh Tiven.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I was pissed when I read that too. Thanks for experimenting during our game NBA. Next time tell them to **** up evenly.


----------

